# Brown sugar in CP question



## SudsSanity (Nov 28, 2015)

Before I ask my question, I will provide some background so folks have some idea of what I have already tested, researched, succeeded and failed at....

My first batch of CP using honey (full strength directly in at trace)went thru partial gel, but the power circle did diminish a bit during cure.

I soap at room temperature, always.
When using honey, sugar, etc.  I usually freeze my mold for a bit before pour to help alleviate heat as much as possible.

I refrigerate my soap, they do not typically gel

I have since used honey, brown sugar, and even maple syrup in CP... (Diluted in warm water before adding at trace) with great results, no gel, great lather..

So, my question is: I would like to add full brown sugar to CP, in somewhat of a line through the soap. Similar to a mica line.  

Or, have a thin layer of brown sugar within the middle of the bar...((like you can do at the bottom of melt&pour, as an example)

I am not looking to "mix" the sugar into the base.... More like have a noticeable "line" or "pockets" of brown sugar in the bars.   
I realize I will deal with heat, and possible melting of the sugar.... 

Anybody done this before and have some words of wisdom to share?.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Nov 29, 2015)

I haven't tried a sugar line so take this with a grain of salt, but I'd be afraid of the sugar attracting moisture and causing the bars to split or mold or even attract bugs in CP. When done in MP, soaps are typically wrapped up within 24 hours. In CP, the soaps are exposed for the length of the cure. I'm definitely watching this, though, to see what others think.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 29, 2015)

I remember when a member here tried to use brown sugar to make swirly spots in their soap. The sugar was weepy, sticky and fairly gross looking. I would think a line made with sugar would fall apart once it got wet. I would also worry about bacteria growing on/in the sugar.


----------



## Susie (Nov 29, 2015)

I have tried the brown sugar line.  Don't try it.  It split there, and with brown sugar being hygroscopic, it turns weepy and mushy rapidly.  

Use cocoa for a fine line.  It works well.  Just use a small strainer to lightly dust the line in a medium to heavy trace soap.  Then GENTLY add the rest of the soap.  I spooned and tapped the mold.


----------



## SudsSanity (Nov 30, 2015)

Exactly the feedback I was hoping for! 

Hmlove - good point! I did think about possible "split".. But hadn't even considered bugs... 

Obsidian - thank you for sharing about the previous attempt.. And the possibility of bacteria.. Definitely out.

Susie! -you did exactly what I was hoping to attempt...thank you for giving first hand feedback and saving me the lost product, failed batch...and a few cuss words. 

On to the next idea.....


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 30, 2015)

This is why you never EVER consider an untried soap as a 'product' which could be sold. You make your test batch and you test it on you and your friends, but a batch that is untried that fails is never 'wasted product' as it should never make it on to the list of soaps for sale. 

When it has been tried and tested and works, then it can be made and offered


----------



## SudsSanity (Nov 30, 2015)

Dear efficacious - I so agree! 

And just FYI - the lost product i was referring to had nothing to do with "selling" -  I NEVeR sell anything that is not a tried and true, well tested, used myself, had tested by others...and watched for a long period after the cure... As my standard recipe is.  This was in reference to testing and research, has nothing to do with selling.


----------

